
How can we help the homeless? Let’s start by asking them - cryptozeus
https://www.latimes.com/california/story/2020-01-11/homeless-help-ways-housing
======
Bostonian
The person below does not want help with turning around her life. She just
wants free stuff. Quoting the article:

'Sitting on the sidewalk outside a newsstand on Fairfax, Shannon Soole, 44,
who might look tough at first glance but has sweet eyes and likes to crochet
afghans, told me a lot of things that would be useful to her: medicine for
headaches and colds and stomachaches. “A lot of us have trouble with our
teeth. We need aspirin,” she said. Cans of tuna and chili are good.

But she’s not into the proselytizing people “who try to stomach punch you with
AA.” She’s frank about her vices — mainly crystal meth — and not eager to face
her current existence without them.

“Don’t hand me a piece of Bible literature. I’m quite aware of where I stand
there,” Mulloy told me in Van Nuys. “I don’t need to read the Bible. I want an
apartment. I want my own set of towels.”'

~~~
masonic
It's baffling how one can afford crystal meth but not aspirin.

